# Visit to the Nissan Design Studio in Paddington



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So when my car turned up in 2008 I took it to the Design Studio in Paddington



















They hadn't seen one in the flesh and they gave us a really nice gift I can discuss....

Anyway I was talking to them at a design event recently and they would love a repeat visit with a range of Skylines and GTR's cars as the designers have changed and most have not seen the older cars

You will get a tour of the place and cup of tea. Its quite nice to look at

thinking of

R32 GTR standard one modified one
R33 GTR standard one modified one
R34 GTR standard one modified one

a few R35's mine of course

any earlier cars that would go

Is there any interest to do this before Xmas?

really needs to be in week day!


1. Robbie J


----------

